# Report from the 9th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Report from the 9th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders*By: Spencer D. Dorn, MD, MPH , Assistant Professor of Medicine, University of North Carolina Center for Functional GI and Motility Disorders, Chapel Hill, NCThe 9th International Symposium on Functional GI Disorders took place April 8-10, 2011 in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. The meeting was jointly sponsored by the University of Wisconsin School of Medicine and Public Health Office of Continuing Professional Development in Medicine and Public Health, and the International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders (IFFGD).http://www.iffgd.org/store/viewproduct/250


----------

